# Ms Word - How to remove corner squares?



## chipkv (Apr 1, 2008)

In the Print Layout view, I see corner half squares on any document. Is there a way to hide this?


----------



## techdawg667 (Mar 11, 2008)

Windows 95-2003:
Go to Tools>Options
Then go to the "View" tab
Then on the "Print and Web Layout Options" subsection uncheck "Text Boundaries"
Click OK


----------



## chipkv (Apr 1, 2008)

"Text boundaries" is already unchecked. I attached a screenshot of what the half squares look like.


----------



## techdawg667 (Mar 11, 2008)

chipkv said:


> "Text boundaries" is already unchecked. I attached a screenshot of what the half squares look like.


hmm they are supposed to disappear when it is unchecked. I'll get back to you, since I don't have access to word 95-03 right now.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

That should have taken care of it - only you should also have been seeing lines showing the frame that contains the text, not just the corners. You might want to delete Normal.dot (you will lose any special dictionaries you have made if you do, however) when Word is closed and then open Word - it will rebuild Normal.dot. (That is a frequent fix for Word - the file tends to get corrupted.)


----------



## chipkv (Apr 1, 2008)

Didn't work.  I also tried deleting that file.

I also tried toggling "Text boundaries". I understand why you all think this is the culprit because I noticed when it was enabled it overlapped the existing corner half squares with it's own, and created the boundary as well.

Something else is making the half squares to show. The funny thing is, the more I talk about it, the more I'm aware of it, and the more visibly annoying it becomes.


----------



## techdawg667 (Mar 11, 2008)

well i know how to do this in Word 2007 because there's an options that says "Show Corner Squares" 
Go to The big Office Button, Then click Word Options. Go to the advanced tab and then hidden among all these options you should find it.


----------



## chipkv (Apr 1, 2008)

Fixed it.  Apparently, Ms Word enforces the corner markers if you have asian languages installed. I had to remove it under Microsoft Office Language Settings.

Thanks for all the help!

Reference: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/839371


----------

